# Sorry - advice needed again



## hkk1970 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry to be giving you all my woes but am waiting since tuesday for the DSN to call me back with some advice on what to do with Harry.

As you know he had 1 bout of sickness on monday evening, since then he has either had hypos or been in the lows 4's. I know 4 is a normal reading but he looks shocking and keeps saying he isnt feeling very well. I have changed his carb ratio slightly which has had no effect at all.  He had 1/2 bottle of glucojuice which still didnt bring him up..

Should I reduce his basal on his pump ?  I just want to bring him up to 6-7 to have my smiling little boy back. 

I cannot send him back to school on monday unless he is feeling better ; because with activity at school he will definatly be hypoing constantly.

thanks once again.

Helen
xx


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Helen,

Yes I would do a TBR of say 70% for a day or two - he wont feel too well having all the hypo's and it wont harm to let him run a little higher (7 or 8) for a day or two until he is feeling better. I wouldnt wait for the DSN to ring - sometimes its good to just get on and do it - its the best way of learning how your childs body reacts to any change and will be great for any future bugs or illness's!Bev


----------

